# Just finished the site, what you think?



## ShaCow (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all, ive just finished a very big update to the site, I have fixed all the issues people were having... the only thing that seems to be bugging people now is the google adsense at the bottom of the page..

so, I want your honest opinions about my site, you wont offend me, just be totally honest!

thanka you!

http://shacow.com


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 5, 2007)

common folks, hit me with your comments ;D


----------



## ScottS (Jul 5, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> common folks, hit me with your comments ;D


Well its pretty good. The one thing that i dont like is the way you have the picture open up when you click on them...


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 5, 2007)

... what do you have in mind for an alternative? Glad you like the rest  thanks


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

I like your site... simple and cute.  The pictures are great as well... but you need more, you have a lot of talent


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks, more will be added when I find two minutes to play with my collection


----------



## WingedPower (Jul 14, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> Just finished sorting out my site and now have it at a presentable stage.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> http://shacow.com









Hmm... I like the splash page and while it is currently overly used, I like the use of the LightBox library(popup image display).

The Good:
- very neat presentation
- very professional, yet fun looking

The Bad:
- The creative commons logo on the bottom of the page. Detracts from the design of the page and doesn't add anything. Should be moved to your about section, though this is more of personal taste on my part.
- The lightbox popup images... as noted, overused, not liked by some, and requires javascript, so if someone has it disabled, your images become partially unviewable. This is the same criticism I have of flash-based galleries.
- Small. On a modern 800x600+ screen,your site is tiny and your images, without the use of lightbox, are so small that they cannot really be viewed. On a 1280x768 display, your site becomes more like  banner ad. This is a problem that seems to afflict alot of photgorapher sites for some reason....
- More information in your about page. 

Overall, I really like the size. I LOVE the image on the front of the page combined with the unaligned tags on the left. Gives the site a fun look, though this seems to clash a bit with the more serious nature of some of the images in your gallery.

There's my two cents. ^_-


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks for your comments, I will use them for the next update.

keep it coming folks.

thanks


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 24, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> thanks, more will be added when I find two minutes to play with my collection



perfect


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 29, 2007)

just done a little update to the site, better/worse? (I know i still have one thumb to sort out, lazy me )


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, well ive used a new gallery software.. Just finished implementing it.. Comments on how the new gallery looks please... and does it fit with the site?... (still havent added the rest of my images yet )....

And I think I should change the front splash image..

let me know, Shaun


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all, ive just finished a very big update to the site, I have fixed all the issues people were having... the only thing that seems to be bugging people now is the google adsense at the bottom of the page..

so, I want your honest opinions about my site, you wont offend me, just be totally honest!

thanka you!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 17, 2007)

BUMP.

common folks...


----------



## mr e (Sep 17, 2007)

Everything actually looks really good, I really like it

The only thing I don't like is the way the browser jumps when you click a thumbnail, and I was reading earlier posts, why did you disable the lightbox viewer?

As long as it can work without JS, and it looks like it does, adding JS into the mix only adds a little candy, and if a user has it disabled, it can still fall back to the non JS viewing (where it jumps down)

Anyway, good job all around


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 17, 2007)

I got rid of the lightbox viewer because i wanted a way to post my images without having to edit my pages every time, and creating thumbnails etc..

I might add the lightbox viewer to the new gallery software if people really dont like the current gallery.

im glad you like it  thank you, I really like your website too!


----------



## mr e (Sep 17, 2007)

I would, would look more professional too (at least in my opinion)


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 21, 2007)

any more opinions anyone?


----------



## alan927 (Sep 30, 2007)

You would get a lot of benefit out of JAlbum - the best web album generator that also happens to be free.  There are JAlbum skins with both lightbox (Showlite, Lightbox 2, SlimPowerBox, etc.) and highslide (HighSlide JS, Boxer) effects which you can use that require no programming from you so you can spend more time on the photography.

You have some great photos, too.  Keep shooting!


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Lookin good Shaun! 

One thing I would do is experiment with different fonts. Some may be more appropriate. 

Sincerely, 

Aaron


----------



## ShaCow (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks alan, I will check out jalbum and see how it works with the site..

and "thebrainchildgroup".. do you mean the fonts of the main text? or the fonts on the buttons?.. and what kind of style do you think the fonts deserve?

thanks again


----------



## row_01 (Oct 11, 2007)

The site looks clean and simple.  I like the angled tabs on the left, easy to use.  When your site gets huge you'll have to rethink how to organize it all but it's good for a small site.  Black background is great for viewing photos.


----------



## ShaCow (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks row..

I dont really think the site will get much bigger then it already is..

apart from the gallery .. but that shouldnt mess anything up because its all restricted sizes...

I wouldnt know what else to put on the site, I made the stuff section because I really thought the site was too empty.. but as you can imagine.. dont know what else to put in there!. lmao


Shaun


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay, I finally managed to find this thread again.

Well big things have changed since the start of this thread.

I have completely re written all the css & html code on the site, it now uses tableless divs as aposed to horrid html tables.
There is a new gallery viewer on the site, and basically ive just done some general tweaks and fixes.
Oh and ive added a forum, and my dev page to the site.

So I was wondering if people could review my site once again to see if I have missed anything, bugs etc. (I still have a lot of photos to put on the site.. it seems to be taking me for ever to get them all finished)

thanks, Shaun


----------



## tasman (Jul 8, 2008)

I like your page, its simple and easy to navigate. I really like the Folio page.  I am wanting to build a page like that but I know nothing of Flash or how to start it.


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words tasman. There is actually no flash on my website, it is all javascript and css work


----------

